# Group rides/riding parter for newer cyclist?



## Jeffyh (Jul 2, 2013)

Hey all, I'm from bergen county and I'm newer to the sport. Been riding on and off for 2 years sparsely, mostly to rehab my torn ACL.

I found btcnj but they don't seem to have any lower class rides during the week and my weekends are consumed by climbing when they have the lower groups. I really don't wanna be that guy who makes a no-drop group stop trying to find my niche.

Are there any unofficial groups that ride during the week at a slower pace or anyone willing to take a new riding partner? Honestly no idea what my pace is (just got a cyclocomputer and I guess I average about 13-14 on the flats over 30 miles, not much of a climber yet and yes I know flats mean jack.) I just ride pushing my limits just a lil till I'm spent.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Jeffyh said:


> I really don't wanna be that guy who makes a no-drop group stop trying to find my niche.
> 
> Are there any unofficial groups that ride during the week at a slower pace or anyone willing to take a new riding partner? Honestly no idea what my pace is (just got a cyclocomputer and I guess I average about 13-14 on the flats over 30 miles, not much of a climber yet and yes I know flats mean jack.)


If you really want to ride with groups, and you don't want to be "that guy", it's kinda important to know your level of riding and pace. Use your computer and keep a log of your ride distances and paces. It'll help you find the right group.

Search your area on meetup.com. Quite a few cycling groups are on there.


----------



## Jeffyh (Jul 2, 2013)

tlg said:


> If you really want to ride with groups, and you don't want to be "that guy", it's kinda important to know your level of riding and pace. Use your computer and keep a log of your ride distances and paces. It'll help you find the right group.
> 
> Search your area on meetup.com. Quite a few cycling groups are on there.


Thanks for the reply. On that note, know any rides that I could do to use as a benchmark to assess my level?

Checked meetup and I remember there being hoboken, but they don't seem to exist anymore.

I guess I'd be better off trying to find newer riding partners, but I wanna ride a group mostly to learn etiquette and have someone pushing me a lil.

I swear road biking has got to be the hardest hobby to get into as a beginner. Ski racing was easier than this...


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Jeffyh said:


> Thanks for the reply. On that note, know any rides that I could do to use as a benchmark to assess my level?


No. Just ride your bike. Keep track of your results. Don't look at any single result, but rather assess all your rides. 



> Checked meetup and I remember there being hoboken, but they don't seem to exist anymore.
> 
> I guess I'd be better off trying to find newer riding partners, but I wanna ride a group mostly to learn etiquette and have someone pushing me a lil.


Check with your local bike shops. May times they lead group rides or can point you towards local groups to join.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

My friend speaks very highly of New York Cycle Club | Home | NYCC.org ... as they'll teach you how to ride a paceline properly.... and have no-drop (seriously no-drop) rides at all levels.


----------



## Jeffyh (Jul 2, 2013)

tednugent said:


> My friend speaks very highly of New York Cycle Club | Home | NYCC.org ... as they'll teach you how to ride a paceline properly.... and have no-drop (seriously no-drop) rides at all levels.


Lol, was kindof looking more for a drop ride. Hey, if I can't keep up, I don't mind being left on my own. Been training the last 3 months, ~60 miles/wk after work, to get to a level to ride groups, but its hard getting fast... these scrawny climber legs don't do much.

Anyways, thanks for the posts... gonna do some more training.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Jeffyh said:


> Lol, was kindof looking more for a drop ride. Hey, if I can't keep up, I don't mind being left on my own.


You can drop yourself from any ride. Just because a ride is listed as no-drop doesn't mean you're legally bound to ride the entire thing. If you're with a group and want to drop off on you're own, simply let the leader know that you're doing so. Be sure to let them know you know where you're going and can get back on your own.



> Been training the last 3 months, ~60 miles/wk after work, to get to a level to ride groups, but its hard getting fast... these scrawny climber legs don't do much.


You don't have to be fast. There are groups at all different levels. I've seen group rides of only 20mi at 12mph.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

*Mafw*



Jeffyh said:


> Are there any unofficial groups that ride during the week at a slower pace or anyone willing to take a new riding partner? Honestly no idea what my pace is (just got a cyclocomputer and I guess I average about 13-14 on the flats over 30 miles, not much of a climber yet and yes I know flats mean jack.) I just ride pushing my limits just a lil till I'm spent.


Morris Area Free Wheelers sponsors several "C" pace rides during the week. Description of "C pace" is: 

_13 - 15 mph

For accomplished cyclists, terrain varies, up to 30 miles between rest stops, leader sweeps no slower than 13 mph._

You mentioned weekends don't work, but High Gear Cycle in Stirling sponsors Sunday AM rides, departing from the Great Swamp, that specifically cater to newer riders.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

Cyclesport in Park Ridge runs a gamut of rides:

Cyclesport Bergen County Park Ridge Ridgewood Westwood Saddle River New City Nyack Trek Cannondale Serotta Specialized Colnago Focus bicycles.


----------



## nonya (Aug 7, 2013)

im in hudson ig you ever want to ride


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Jeffyh said:


> Thanks for the reply. On that note, know any rides that I could do to use as a benchmark to assess my level?
> 
> Checked meetup and I remember there being hoboken, but they don't seem to exist anymore.
> 
> ...


Try getting Strava for your phone. It will help you keep a good log. Elevation is key as much as speed.


----------

